# Our Baby is here at Last .....



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

We are so proud to announce that after waiting for so long our little bundle of joy Tilly Ann was born to our lovely surrogate at 2.38 pm on Tuesday the 13th of October she weighed in at 7lb 3 ounces. 

We want to thank everyone who has sent us private messages who we have spoken to on fertility friends and also want to thank snoks who is on here from ****************** who without there help and support we could never have hoped to have our own family.

Pictures to follow very soon .... but first a little sleep Tilly loves her middle of the night feeds ... 

Thanks to all 

Steve Sue and baby Tilly xx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

congrats great news
xxx


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Yay well done and congratulations to you all!


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Many many congratulations to you all.  Hope that your surro angel recovers quickly.

Enjoy every moment.  It just whizzes by.

Love
Carolyn xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic news !!!

Enjoy every minute as it does fly by soooooooooo soooooooo fast !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

so happy for you, and tearful as well.   ...but enjoy, enjoy and enjoy.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations on the birth of Tilly.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww CONGRATULATIONS Steve and Sue on the arrival of you long awaited daughter Tilly Ann  

Jo is right it goes waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too fast LOL Enjoy every minute
xx


----------



## bluebean (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your fantastic news! 

BB xx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations, thats great!


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Wooo hooo that is great news and I am soo please for you - enjoy every moment.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

i am new, but just wanted to say congratulations on your daughters birth. how wonderful. surrogacy amazes me, i cant believe that someone could be so giving, what amazing women surrogates are.
Love Lisa


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter,you must be over the moon.

Laura.x


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Bx


----------

